# Where do you..



## Woo (May 7, 2006)

Been lurking forever, thought I would start a thread. 

Where do you go to shoot and what does it cost you?

I usually shoot in the backyard or go to the sportsmans range at Camp Robinson. If you live in north little rock or near by, the sportsmans range is free. You can shoot everything from pistols to rifles. If youre not military all you have to do is get a pass at the gate and then sign in at the P.D. Its normally open Mon-Fri from 3:30p.m. to sundown. And all day on the weekends.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I go t a public range (5.00 per day) or just out in the desert, just depends on my mood....:mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I belong to a indoor range that cost about $200 a year for me and the wife.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My indoor range nearby is $10 per visit, or $15 for 2 people to share a lane. Membership is $300 a year! So, I just pay as I go.

I sometimes go to an outdoor range (like I did this weekend to shoot my PS90) - but its about 20 miles away, and is $8.50 to shoot.

The indoor range is SO nice in the summer.


----------



## travelinman (Aug 17, 2006)

Hey Woo, I live in Benton and usually go down towards Hot Springs. There's a little range down there on national park land that's free.


----------



## k1w1t1m (Jan 31, 2007)

There are two private indoor ranges that I know of here in NWA. Both cost about $200 a year with a small charge each visit. At Hobbs State Park there is a free rifle range that is very nice but the closest the target can be set is 25 yards.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I go to a local indoor range. $300 per year. I bring the G/F on Mondays, when the ladies shoot free.

Targets: .20 for bulls, .50 for 1/2 size torsos...

Jeff


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I go out the front door, cost a whole lot more than $300.00 per year but it is 25 acres house and peace and quiet. In the summer time I can't even see my nearest neighbor.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Local indoor range run by the county. 4 separate ranges, 2 pistol, 2 rifle. One is 100 meters. $10 a visit, targets are $.25 or you can bring your own. $1 rents your a bench rest or a spotting scope.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I used to go to Hobbs quite often. It's too far a drive for me now. There is a public range near Clarksville that I haven't been to yet. I'll do Sturm's indoor range in Springdale after work sometimes as they are opened until 8pm weekdays. $10 each time, and I use the IDPA target for 65¢. Then I'll staple my 9" paper plates over the holes and use the same target for all 2-300 rounds. I'm looking into joining the Old Fort Gun Club. That would be $80 per year and they have a nice range from what I hear, and other activities I enjoy like silhouette matches and others.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Usually it's the range. A typical range day breaks down like this:

Range Fee $17 (non-member; membership's around $150 and knocks range fees to $8 so it's worth it if you shoot more than once a month)
250 rounds 9mm ammo $45 (Remington UMC; I generally use 150 and stock the leftovers for a rainy day)
4 addt'l pistol targets $1
1 additional "custom" target (silhouette or drill tgt) $1.50

I do various ranges of aimed fire with about 100 rounds, then spend the rest on whatever I think I need to work on, like double-taps, long-range marksmanship, mock-CHL course of fire, etc.

Last time I went shooting, however, I just went out and found the middle of nowhere. Found an open gate off an unpaved road into some land with an area that had obviously been used as a shooting range, loaded up and christened my new Buckmark outlaw style (It's the only way to shoot .22 :mrgreen. Not sure it cost me any less though; it took half a tank of gas to get there and back.


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

I shoot at the Jefferson County Sheriffs firing range or at Dons Weaponry in Little Rock


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I wasn't aware that Camp Robinson opened their ranges again to the public. I am retired military. Do you just go to Range Control to sign in?

Otherwise I shoot at Don's, is why I don't shoot as often as I would like.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I pay $150 a year for a membership to an outdoor range. Not fancy, but it has flop-down steel silhouettes and numerous other steel targets, including spinners, and a riflr range out to 500 yards. Members get a key to the gate and go during daylight hours, any time that there is not a match going on (IDPA, etc.).

Or I can pay ~$20+ to got to an indoor range, if it's raining, or if I want to use my laser sights.


----------



## Mossyhorns (Dec 13, 2008)

I go out the front door, take a right through the yard right past the ice chest and shoot. I own 5 acres outside the city limits and can shoot or pee at will in my yard, god bless the USA!

American by birth, Southern by the grace of God!


----------



## Dkillett (Dec 8, 2008)

Usually out behind the house. I hear there is a range not far from me, but I haven't been to check it out yet.

I guess I need to go check it out.
:smt1099


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Diablo Canyon AKA Buckman Road...free, no people around middle of the desert off of a dirt road. Alot of crap out there Washers, water heaters...ETC. Fun place....It goes out forever, I setup targets usually containers with water 100 yards, 200 yards and 300 yards. Just watch out for the hippies, there is some sort of free love squatters camp about 5 miles away in the desert.


----------



## Southernoaks (Jul 29, 2008)

100 yard rifle range out in the county....about 5 miles away....free! Love the country living!:smt023


----------



## JamesAcerra (Aug 14, 2009)

*Twin lakes gun club*

*Hi Y'all
I use TWIN LAKES GUN CLUB just 11 miles north of Mountain Home, Arkansas.
It's $65 a year, pro rated for less the year at the quaters.
There are Trap, Skeet and Sporting Clays or Rifle (various styles) Pistol (various styles) Cowboy Action ShootersMuzzle Loader and Archery.
So there is a great choice of weapons field available.
Hope to see y'all around.
Yours in service
James Acerra*

*GUN CONTROL is HITTING your TARGET*:snipe:


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

I head about 20 mintues north into the woods my grandma owns. It's open year round All I have to do is clean up the mess, and stop at the house on my way out.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I go to a range that is maintained by the Conservation Dept. in Pleasant Hope, MO. It's free (if you don't count the deer/turkey tags and hunting/fishing lisence I buy every year) and they are open from dawn to dusk Tuesday thru Sunday. Closed Mondays for clean up. They have a 25 yarder, a 100 yarder and a place to shoot clays. They also provide paper targets and duct tape!!!


----------



## opksrj (Nov 9, 2009)

I shoot at work!

we have a range  in Van Buren ( www.thorgdg.com ) - it's $100 a year for an individual and $150 for a family membership.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

There are a bunch of ranges where I live. At least 6 within driving distance last check. Most of them have some pretty ridiculous rules or fees though. For example most of them require full metal jacket ammo only. One range limits rate of fire to 1 shot every 3 seconds, and does not allow you to load more than 1 bullet at a time in rifles, except for .22 which you can load 5 rounds at a time. Another uses tokens like an arcade, charging $200 per year for membership, then you have to buy tokens that you insert into a token machine each hour for range time at a cost of $10-$15 per hour depending on how many tokens you buy at a time.

The range I use charges $10 per day for a lane unless you are a member, but their member fee is like $200 a year so I just pay per day. That may change once I start reloading my own ammo if I start going shooting as often as I am hoping to. Its not a bad indoor range, but the max range is only like 75 feet which makes shooting rifles there almost pointless IMO. The employees there also have atitudes, but so far it's the only range I found near me that will let me fire non-jacketed ammo which is what I am gonna be reloading once I get my press delivieerd by UPS.(hopefully today)

If anyone knows of a better range near Marysville, WA though I would love to hear about it.


----------



## ToyCloser (Nov 5, 2009)

There is a nice indoor range about 10 miles down the road. I think it's $10 an hour.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I go out the back door also. When it real cold or hot I will go to the Indoor range which is 25 miles away. Can't remember the cost but not unreasonable.


----------



## sharps_74 (May 14, 2006)

I either go to shoot in my backyard or, for longer range, I go to the forest next to my place. There is no range fee.


----------



## knuklhead (Apr 24, 2012)

I used to go out to the range mentioned before outside of hot springs. Its out by Brady mtn. But I've always just went to my dads in friendship or my cousins out by Joan. Now I live in Emmett and although I life in the middle of no where its my g/fs grandpas land and he doesn't want us shooting here because of livestock and one incedent where he was walking through his pasture one day and took a stray .22 round across his face. Had no idea where it came from but he don't want me shooting so I respect that. As hard as it is not to draw down on the deer that come to the pond 75 yards behind my house lol. There's a sand pit outside of Prescott that me and some guys from go to bust some caps. Normally they just get me to go cause they like my guns. My dressed up cx4 is always a hit with folks who don't really know much about guns. They just think it looks "cool". Does shoot pretty smooth out to 100yrds or so


----------



## gdp2568 (Sep 20, 2012)

Woo, We're about 200 yds off a little dirt road and I have a bullet-stop set up against the side of a hill half-way there....so when I go up to get the mail, I shoot a few cans on the way back. It's free.


----------



## scrapper (Jun 13, 2013)

I do nearly all practice/sighting-in shooting at Benton Gun Club.
Initial, one-time range maintenance fee of $100 then $75 annual membership fee.
Must be a current NRA member and have the recommendation of a current senior member.
Then you attend a monthly meeting with those requirements met, and they take a vote
to approve your membership. 
You're given a key to the main gate - the property has eight large ranges. From long range to
plinking, pistol, shotgun, etc. 
Matches are open to the public.
Great place.
5522 Mt Olive Cutoff Rd‎
Bauxite, AR 72011


----------

